# IPO Seminar with Peter Verachtert



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Peter Verachtert will be giving a three day IPO Seminar October 17-19 in Gettysburg, PA.
The seminar will cover all three phases.
There are a limited number of working slots available. Working slots will be filled on a first come, first served basis. Working slots are $100/day for each dog/handler team for those who reserve their slot by October 1st. After October 1st the price is $125/day. 
Spectator slots are also available at $25/day.


For more information visit: Von der Zahnburg - IPO Seminar with Peter Verachtert


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

A few working slots still available!


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

What's a working slot? Can a dog be untrained?


I've never been to a seminar. Don't know how this works, total beginner. Pls be patient


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

A working slot entails working with Peter, individually, in each phase. 

The dog (and handler) can be totally untrained. Peter is very good with beginners; he is not pompous nor arrogant and is very good with guiding and helping new people. 

Not only is Peter an incredible trainer and helper; but his skills as an instructor are fantastic. There is a reason that I have brought him in to do a seminar twice a year for the last three years, he is just that good.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Zahnburg said:


> A working slot entails working with Peter, individually, in each phase.
> 
> The dog (and handler) can be totally untrained. Peter is very good with beginners; he is not pompous nor arrogant and is very good with guiding and helping new people.
> 
> Not only is Peter an incredible trainer and helper; but his skills as an instructor are fantastic. There is a reason that I have brought him in to do a seminar twice a year for the last three years, he is just that good.


Thank you so much for the patient reply))))
I'm not sure I can do all 3 days, can def do one and possibly two 
Can I do one or two days or three is a must?

If 2 is ok then I'd do Saturday and Sunday. How do I sign up and pay?


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

No, it is not necessary to do all three days. You may do one or any any combination of days .


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Zahnburg said:


> No, it is not necessary to do all three days. You may do one or any any combination of days .


How do I sign up and pay?


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Send me a PM or email we will get you signed up.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I think this is an excellent opportunity for you to get your dog evaluated, and possibly hook up with a club if everything clicks!


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

cliffson1 said:


> I think this is an excellent opportunity for you to get your dog evaluated, and possibly hook up with a club if everything clicks!


Thank you))))) I'm def going for at least one day but trying two. Pmd last night


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

...


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I would go at least for 2 days or you won't get much out of the seminar. It is also much harder for the seminar giver to do justice if they only see you once for a short period of time.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Ok then I will rent a car. Always car problems around here)))) thank you


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Wonderful Seminar Art! Peter is a great trainer and communicator. I feel like Finn and I made a lot of progress and cannot wait until tomorrow to continue with what we have learned! Thank you to you and Cindy for coordinating these seminars with Peter. Definitely want to be at the next one!


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Very glad you were able make it out Cheryl. Finn is looking outstanding! He reminds me a lot of his sire. Peter had a lot of very good things to say about him and the work that you are doing.


----------

